# **NOW SORTED** Wanted - Garmin



## J1888 (14 Mar 2018)

Not really too fussed about having the latest/greatest so was hoping to spend around £50 for a second hand model - just want something that can link to Strava and is in good working order.


----------



## theloafer (14 Mar 2018)

got an edge 500 if that's any good ...(no mapping) ..as just got g/f an 810 just the head unit as she need the usb and mounts but there easy to get hold of


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2018)

theloafer said:


> got an edge 500 if that's any good ...(no mapping) ..as just got g/f an 810 just the head unit as she need the usb and mounts but there easy to get hold of




No mapping but there is the option to follow a pre-loaded bread crumb trial.


----------



## theloafer (14 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> No mapping but there is the option to follow a pre-loaded bread crumb trial.


 opps thanks ian forgot that detail..been a hard day at work ...


----------



## J1888 (14 Mar 2018)

You have a PM!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> No mapping but there is the option to follow a pre-loaded bread crumb trial.


I couldn't get that feature to work reliably. There are hundreds of people complaining online about the same kind of problems. I tried everything I could but finally admitted defeat. I got it to work for 30-50 km but it always started playing up on longer rides.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I couldn't get that feature to work reliably. There are hundreds of people complaining online about the same kind of problems. I tried everything I could but finally admitted defeat. I got it to work for 30-50 km but it always started playing up on longer rides.




Yup, the problem was any route that was more then 75 miles.
Anything below that I found it worked flawlessly.


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2018)

Have you tried uploading from Ride with GPS?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, the problem was any route that was more then 75 miles.
> Anything below that I found it worked flawlessly.


Hmm, I would have been very happy with that. Most of my rides are shorter than that and even my longest were 140-145 miles so I would just split such a ride file into 2 parts, pre-cafe and post-cafe.

I tried different versions of Garmin firmware and preparing the gpx files in many different ways. Still got unreliable results.

Any tips?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Have you tried uploading from Ride with GPS?


I will give that a go. If it works I will look at the gpx file and see what is different to the ones my mapping software produces. (Or does Ride with GPS use a different format?)


----------



## lazyfatgit (15 Mar 2018)

Garmin have a route planning app. Basecoonect or basemap or something.Can't quite remember the name. Its free. Havent used it but may be worth a try?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2018)

It doesn't matter what mapping you use the results will still be the same. It's a flaw with the unit. I used lots of different mapping with the same results.
However not all the units were affected. It seemed to be luck of the draw wether you had one that worked with routing properly or not.

Anyway. The 500 are brilliant units for recording rides and stats. For that they work flawlessly.


----------



## J1888 (20 Mar 2018)

Sorted last week thanks to theloafer, who very kindly supplied a unit at a fair price and with extremely quick delivery. Brilliant.


----------

